# New Allatoona Archery Club



## Dsmith1974 (Jan 22, 2015)

Allatoona Outdoors Archery Club;


We are starting a new archery club in the Acworth/ Woodstock area. We have teamed with Wildlife Action to have a great facility to host 3d shoots, cookouts and have some fun in the outdoors. All ages welcome to join. We are going to be affiliated with ASA, and will have some ASA shoots hopefully in the near future. We are trying to get the course set by March for our first shoot. We are very dedicated to getting kids and teens involved in the great outdoors and the great sport of Archery. We are working on a website now and hopefully will have it up and running shortly. We will be a non profit organization, so all proceeds will go back into the club for targets, shoots, raffles, cookouts and fun. We are also looking to set up ma pro shop on the premises during the shoots, so if archery interest you, or if you are interested in competition shooting, we will be able to set you up with everything you need. 

If interested in more details, email is aoaarcheryclub@gmail.com
Phone number is: 770-560-7046
or 770-710-7776.

There will be a membership fee, everyone required to be ASA members and a wildlife action yearly membership. 

Please share this with your friends and family, and come on out and have some fun.


----------



## Dsmith1974 (Jan 24, 2015)

*Allatoona Archery Club*

we are accepting membership at this time. We will have multiple club only gatherings, and host open to the public shoots once a month. 
We are located right off kelloge creek rd in Acworth Ga. Give us a call for all the exciting details.


----------



## jkduck8 (Jan 26, 2015)

PM sent


----------



## Dsmith1974 (Feb 8, 2015)

Here are the shoot dates for the new Allatoona Archery Club. 
Still accepting new applications. Come join us for cookouts, friends, family and archery. Great facility, lake access, campsites and clubhouse. 

March 15. 
April 11.
 May 9.
 June 13,
July 11. 
August 8
 Sept 5.


----------



## poisonarrow (Feb 13, 2015)

Where are the shoots going to be located?


----------



## Luckybuck (Feb 13, 2015)

Where abouts off Kellogg Creek Road.


----------



## Dsmith1974 (Feb 26, 2015)

Here are the dates for the new Allatoona Archery Club in Acworth/woodstock Ga. We look forward to seeing everyone there.


March 15th
April 11th
MAY 9th
June 11th
July 13th
Aug 8th
Sept. 5th


2075 Kellogg Creek Rd. Acworth, Ga 30102


Open Money - $20 50% Payback – Max 50yrds # Stake – 290 FPS Max.
*Known Class - $20 50% Payback – Max 45yrds White Stake – 290FPS Max
*Open Trophy - $15 Trophy – Max. 45yrds White Stake – 290 FPS Max. 
*Hunter - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, Magnification allowed, 12” Stabilizer, Any Release – Max 40yrds Red Stake – 280 FPS Max.
*Women’s Hunter - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, Any Release – Max 30yrds Blue Stake – 260FPS Max.
*Bow Novice - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, 12” Stabilizer
Any Release – Max 30yrds Blue Stake – 280 FPS Max.
*Youth - $15 Trophy – Ages 13 to 14 – Max 30yrds Blue Stake – 240 FPS Max.
*Sr. Eagle - $10 Trophy – Ages 11 to 12 – Parental Supervision – Max 25yrds Orange Stake – 230 FPS Max.
*Eagle – Free Medallion – Ages 9 to 10 - Parental Supervision – Max 25yrds Orange Stake – 220 FPS Max.
*Jr. Eagle – Free Medallion – Ages 0 to 8 – Parental Supervision – Max 15yrds Yellow Stake – 220 FPS Max.

Places:
1-5 Shooters 1st Place, 6-10 Shooters 1st and 2nd Place, 11-Unlimited Shooters 1st,2nd, and 3rd Places….Scoring is 0,5,8,10,12

Must be at least 3 shooters in each class to get Payback or Trophy

Know yardage in K45, Women's Hunter and Novice, must use your own range finders, all other classes will be unknow, and NO 14s in all classes.

We are very excited for the start of the new club. Come on out and let's have some fun.


----------



## Dsmith1974 (Mar 1, 2015)

Sorry, June 13th and July 11th....


----------



## Dsmith1974 (Mar 10, 2015)

Looking forward to our first shoot ever this weekend with great expectation of many more to come. 
Who all is coming?????
weather gonna be perfect!!!!!


----------



## Hunter922 (Mar 11, 2015)

Are we shooting 20 brand new targets..


----------



## Ranger/461 (Mar 11, 2015)

I'm bringing a few


----------



## KillZone (Mar 14, 2015)

Be there in the am, 1 or 2 extras!!!


----------



## Doc Skees (Mar 14, 2015)

*Alltoona Shoot*

Can any one come to the March 15,15 shoot? If so what are the times?


----------



## Dsmith1974 (Mar 14, 2015)

Looking forward to tomorrow. Our first shoot of the year. Prime rep gonna have a booth set up, come on out and shoot one, plenty of demo bows for everyone to shoot. They are SWEET!.
LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING EVERYONE BRIGHT AND EARLY...


----------



## Dsmith1974 (Mar 14, 2015)

Yes Doc Skees, anyone can come. Open to the public.


----------



## weezerd (Mar 15, 2015)

*Great Fun*

We had a really fun time this morning.  We brought 10 shooters from Paulding 4H Archery plus 3 shooter parents and had a BLAST.  Great course and easy to negotiate.  

Thanks for giving us a very fun day.  We will be back!


----------



## Hunter922 (Mar 18, 2015)

Scores????


----------



## Dsmith1974 (Apr 8, 2015)

Ok Guys, Its time again. Great turn out last shoot. Sorry for not posting the scores. We are learning a little as we go. We will definitely get them posted this time. We just got done weed eating and trim all the lanes. 
Come on out Saturday and join us for our 2ND shoot. Gonna be a beautiful day and a great day to shoot some foam.
We look forward to see everyone again this weekend, and helping us grow the fun of 3d Archery.


----------



## weezerd (Jun 13, 2015)

What is the date for the July shoot?  The one posted up above is on a Monday.


----------

